# Must have waxes



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking for suggestions what people think are must have in a. Collection


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Colly of some form the rest of mine is sealants that are necessary


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Erm primo mr ninja ....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hahaha a luxury wax not a necessity 


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I assumed you weren't counting it is it's mine... you promised it a year ago! 

I almost bought a tin version the other day


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> Colly of some form the rest of mine is sealants that are necessary
> 
> Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


same as above for me cant get my head around this wax thing that most people get caught up in


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> I assumed you weren't counting it is it's mine... you promised it a year ago!
> 
> I almost bought a tin version the other day


I know I know still undecided lol lol but then you do not get a glass jar lol lol

Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I think you need to narrow your question or you'll simply get scatter gun results. Do you value longevity greater than five to nine weeks? Is there a particular look you're after? Budget limitations?


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

Vics concours.

Wetter than an Otters pocket.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

CG 50/50 used for the first time yesterday top wax for the money!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Agree on having a Colli (I use 845 for winter). Also Vics Concours and SN Hybrid for me :thumb:


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Must have's = A nice quality / cheap paste wax = #16 or #26.

Compare them to girlies - These are the guaranteed performers, kind of like your Friday night reserve if your attempts with the classy stuff falls through.

With regards to the fancy / expensive birds (waxes), take your pick, and your chances ...

Some will cost you a lot of money and be no better than the guaranteed performer. Some will look good and smell great, but wont last long. Some will be a real pain in the butt to get on with and you will have to ask around on the tips and tricks to get the best out of them. Some will be stunning but high maintenance - enough to **** you off so you will look elsewhere.

Every now and then you will go back to the must have / guaranteed Friday night performer. Even though you're a bit embarrassed about telling your mates (and they are all using the same) - you will wonder how you kept away for so long and why cant all birds (waxes) perform like this ...

Now go get some #16 :thumb: I wonder if they picked that number purposely ... 

WD


----------



## Adam Cator (Apr 22, 2012)

Colli 476


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

For me there are 3

Colli 476s

Poorboy's Natty's (for those sunny days)

Menz Powerlock. Okay, it's not a wax but it is brilliant.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Some love coming through for coli here... I'm I right in thinking there are 2 wax products they do? The# 476 and a concourse one?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not sure colly is always the answer. I wouldn't call it must have myself. It's superb in its price range, and in most tbh but I thought detailing was fun, or meant to be, and I don't enjoy using it...


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

I had colli 476 and sold it, is great for the money just isnt something youd look foward to using. 
currently considering swissvax shield and autofinesse desire


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Optimum Car Wax mainly for it's ease of use making it so quick to apply. No staining on anything, goes on in seconds, buffs off in seconds, no problems with over-application (unlike maybe every paste wax out there) and really good durability for a spray wax (and better than a lot of paste waxes).
It's only downside is price per application, but IMO that's far outweighed by it's positives.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i've got 2 that will always be in my collection
Fk1000p - cheap, great durability and very versatile and can be used on alloys, paint and metal
Ioncoat Naviwax dark - great looks, super easy to use and is fairly cheap at £35.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That is one freaky avatar anthony90


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

maggi133 said:


> *I'm not sure colly is always the answer. I wouldn't call it must have myself. *It's superb in its price range, and in most tbh but I thought detailing was fun, or meant to be, and I don't enjoy using it...





Grahamwm;3507810[B said:


> ]I had colli 476 and sold it, is great for the money just isnt something youd look foward to using. [/B]
> currently considering swissvax shield and autofinesse desire


I'm surprised to see these two answers in the thread but agree, as in there is not a must have and if it is in the collection, it won't be long before something else is desired , if truth be known


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

HAd the discussion with the Mrs the other day and told her under no circumstances was i to buy another wax other than Glasur. I've around a dozen pots of various waxs sat in the garage that i just won't use on my own car now. 

So in answer to the op's question Glasur for me.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Poorboys natty paste is good but requires elbow grease to remove.

Gtechniq C3 is so easy to apply, simple as spary and wipe. But doesn't last more than a few weeks.

Have to say and this is possibly in poor taste Gtechniq EXO is the best thing I have ever ever used.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

FK1000p. IMO better than the collinites. :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lorenzo said:


> That is one freaky avatar anthony90


:lol: I know. Its the me gusta rageface


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, since you said "collection"; I guess you don't mean, recommend me one wax!

I say, gotta have a dodo - take your pick. I like the nice tall beads.

Always worth getting one of the staple durability waxes, Collie 476, Fk1000 - these for me were/are a great benchmark of functionality. Everything else is niceties.

A nice soft/looks wax is great too.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

WD Pro said:


> Must have's = A nice quality / cheap paste wax = #16 or #26.
> 
> Compare them to girlies - These are the guaranteed performers, kind of like your Friday night reserve if your attempts with the classy stuff falls through.
> 
> ...


Quite simply the most fantastic analogy ever applied to selecting a wax :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

WD Pro said:


> Must have's = A nice quality / cheap paste wax = #16 or #26.
> 
> Compare them to girlies - These are the guaranteed performers, kind of like your Friday night reserve if your attempts with the classy stuff falls through.
> 
> ...


This lad has nailed it


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Spoony said:


> This lad has nailed it


you sure it is not screwing?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You have to have at least one Swissvax or Zymol wax in your collection. Swissvax Shield and Zymol Glasur seem to be the favored choices on here.

A spray wax like Optimum Car Wax is also a must, great for those quick jobs when you've run out of time. Quick, no fuss, looks great, lasts ages. Also great for top ups.

A cheap work horse is also needed, for when you just want to provide maximum protection with minimum fuss. This is where I use sealants like Menzerna Powerlock instead of waxes like Megs #16, Collinites, etc.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The one which hasnt been mentioned yet - zymol vintage. If you love your wax there is maybe 1 other company that comes close in terms of exclusivity.


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Raceglaze 55 :thumb:
Very easy to use,it smells fantastic and also gives an excellent result!


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I reckon every collection should have: -

Vic’s Red
Zymol Glasur
AF’s Desire

I realise that Glasur and Desire are in the same bracket and Red is very much geared to a couple of colours, but if I had to choose one wax to cover all eventualities, it would be AF’s Desire.

I must admit, for ease of use though Blackfire’s Midnight Sun takes some beating, and Naviwax too! The list goes on and on…


----------



## Inferno182Cup (Aug 18, 2008)

R222 all day


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

surprised nobody had mentioned the wax that was breed on this forum, Bouncers #22. a must have for DW member, as a minimum contribution to the community that brings so much.


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

I really like rubbish boy and rbje


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

I wouldn't be without FK1000p for the money it costs and the ammount you get. Plus it one if the most versatile sealent waxes around as it last well on wheels and bodywork. 

For a quick top up I've got C3 but that's all a really use these days. My half used tub of purple haze doesn't get used that much now as it seems to attrach dust like nothing else.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone tried CCC Fury?


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

There is nil in the way of natural waxes in Finish Kare 1000P. It is a sealant despite what the label says.

Other than that there are many excellent suggestions on this thread but it is horses for courses, it depends on what you're after.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I haven't tried many waxes but of the one's I do have Autoglym HD wax is my favourite. It is easy to apply and buffs off to a great finish and had good longevity . I also have Dodo juice purple haze which is ok, Fk1000p is very versatile great for wheels longevity also and Vics red which gives a great wetness to the paint


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I rant about it alot, but I've recently discovered G3 supergloss, at £26 for a huge tub, it is sooooo much better than what it's price would indicate.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Swissvax Shield is my all time fav wax.....But Dodo Juice PHP is very close second...I just need to try SNH as i hear thats amazing.


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

For me Scholl Concepts Vintage


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

DJ Purple Haze - Especially if you have a black car


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Inferno182Cup said:


> R222 all day


+1 its a fantastic wax.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------

